# Clearfork question



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Can the Clearfork be floated in a canoe or kayak? Or is it to shallow? Got a disabled buddy that wants to fish for trout and I know long walks/wade just won't work for him. Thanks for any responses and if the Clearfork is not floatable can you suggest a river around Mansfield or Mt Vernon area that can be floated for the smallies?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

In the park it gets pretty shallow in a lot of areas but can be done. I'd just check the water level first and not plan on doing it unless it's at a decent level. You can launch from the covered bridge and there is a pickup area just past st.rt. 3 where st.rt. 97 intersects it. It's a pretty short trip as long as your not dragging bottom all the way. The upper river above from Bellville to pleasant hill isn't to bad just don't do it in low water conditions. People launch from the bridge on 13 in Bellville. I also see people launching from Gatton Rocks and picking up somewhere near the lake. That stretch is probably the best as far as depth and if you hit it right the water clarity through there is awesome. There's also the Mohican and Black Fork Rivers, and I've heard the Kokosing in Mt. Vernon is great. All of the rivers have spots that are only a couple of inches deep in normal water conditions.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

If you're after a good smallmouth float in that area, id look into the kokosing river.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for tips guys.


----------

